# Healthnet - Adv or not



## scanavero (Feb 6, 2006)

Are all Giant TCR Healthnet bikes using the Advanced frame? I looked and looked but did not find anything definitive.

Thanks


----------



## Orb (Sep 20, 2005)

Some are, some aren't. Gotta be careful out there. A lot of what's being posted on eBay as "Advanced" frames are really standard TCRs.

Pretty easy to tell if you have good pictures, though.


----------



## TitaniumFemur (Oct 19, 2004)

scanavero said:


> Are all Giant TCR Healthnet bikes using the Advanced frame? I looked and looked but did not find anything definitive.
> 
> Thanks



Healthnet is no longer sponsored by Giant. As for learning how to differentiate between TCR Advanced and TCR.. you just look at the seattube - if the seattube is round = TCR... if it is shaped with a edge at the back = TCR Advanced... then there's the TCR Advanced ISP which is pretty obvious.


----------



## Notgoodbutslow (Jan 10, 2005)

TitaniumFemur said:


> Healthnet is no longer sponsored by Giant. As for learning how to differentiate between TCR Advanced and TCR.. you just look at the seattube - if the seattube is round = TCR... if it is shaped with a edge at the back = TCR Advanced... then there's the TCR Advanced ISP which is pretty obvious.


I have one of the Healthnet frames and the seattube has a substantial dimple. It is a TCR, and it looks much like the standard TCRs but with the blue-green stripes. Healthnet Advanced TCR frames are mostly green-blue with decals. The key thing to look at is the head tube. If it looks like the top tube and the down tube independently connect to a straight head tube, it's an advanced. If it looks morphed together, it's a TCR. Also, if the seattube has a curved notch for the rear wheel, ala lightspeed ultimate, it's an advanced. They're both great frames, but don't be taken by ebay sellers making out that the swoopy graphic version is an advanced. 
Interestingly, my healthnet TCR is unlike any other TCR I've ever seen. The rear end seems to be much tighter than typical 2005 frames. 2005 frames are similar with the dimple, but have much more clearance between the tire and seattube. Anyone know any details?


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

is your bike a genuine team bike, or a replica? if it's a team bike, then chances are it's a prototype. 



Notgoodbutslow said:


> Interestingly, my healthnet TCR is unlike any other TCR I've ever seen. The rear end seems to be much tighter than typical 2005 frames. 2005 frames are similar with the dimple, but have much more clearance between the tire and seattube. Anyone know any details?


----------



## btrutta (Nov 19, 2004)

Along with the different seat tube, the advanced healthnet TCR's say "TCR advanced" on the sticker in front of the seat stay, seat tube, top tube cluster and the regular TCR models say "TCR Comp". The advanced were only made for the team, some of the spare framesets are out there but most of them are the comp models.


----------



## TitaniumFemur (Oct 19, 2004)

Notgoodbutslow said:


> I have one of the Healthnet frames and the seattube has a substantial dimple. It is a TCR, and it looks much like the standard TCRs but with the blue-green stripes. Healthnet Advanced TCR frames are mostly green-blue with decals. The key thing to look at is the head tube. If it looks like the top tube and the down tube independently connect to a straight head tube, it's an advanced. If it looks morphed together, it's a TCR. Also, if the seattube has a curved notch for the rear wheel, ala lightspeed ultimate, it's an advanced. They're both great frames, but don't be taken by ebay sellers making out that the swoopy graphic version is an advanced.
> Interestingly, my healthnet TCR is unlike any other TCR I've ever seen. The rear end seems to be much tighter than typical 2005 frames. 2005 frames are similar with the dimple, but have much more clearance between the tire and seattube. Anyone know any details?



TCR Composites have gone through several changes to the frame throughout the years - pre-2005 frames had a tighter clearance due to the shorter chainstays. For the post-2005 TCR Comps the wheel base was extended and the seattube no longer had a large dimple for tire clearance.

But the best comparison point (not trusting the stickers) is still the seatpost/seattube area. 

https://www.giant-bicycles.com/images/_upload_us/bikes/models/zooms/2005/TCR_Adv_new4_final.jpg

The TCR Advanced's seatpost collar is not flush with the seatpos and the dimple for the rearwheel clearance is more signficant.

https://www.giant-bicycles.com/imag...dels/zooms/2005/TCR_Comp_0_new_stem_final.jpg

on the TCR Comp it is less so.


----------



## Notgoodbutslow (Jan 10, 2005)

Mine is indeed a frame that was raced by the team in 2004, and in unbelievably good condition considering that fact. I'm loving the feel of it. Got it super-cheap, too ;-)
Everything stated since my last post is correct. Good info for anyone shopping for Advanced's on eBay.


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

well aren't you lucky! a friend got a t-mobile team issue bike a few months ago for a song.

considering the price he got it for, even i could live with that color scheme 




Notgoodbutslow said:


> Mine is indeed a frame that was raced by the team in 2004, and in unbelievably good condition considering that fact. I'm loving the feel of it. Got it super-cheap, too ;-)
> Everything stated since my last post is correct. Good info for anyone shopping for Advanced's on eBay.


----------

